# To Modd or Spec V?



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

Is there anyone here planning to lighten their cars? I am doing a bit of research so as to take some weight out of the car. I have no intention of going for crazy HP, although that might be a bit difficult not to do...but I digress.
I am intending on swapping the doors, hood, trunk, and front bumper to carbon fibre pieces. I have only been impressed by two companies: Mine's and Seibon. Some people have had issues with Seibon's quality in recent times, but I am yet to hear complaints about Mine's except for cost.
I am hoping to change the brakes to AP racing's for reduced weight. Still, I might yet go the route of getting a Spec V instead and use that as my template. It already is about 120 lbs lighter, so I would be a few steps ahead in my goal. 
Now for the hard part, my son always drive with me in the car and he loves it. However, the Spec V has no rear seats. Is it possible to retrofit a Recaro child seat back there? I have a budget that should the job without compromise. I only intend to swap stock parts for carbon fibre ones.
I think it is important to get some feedback.

Thanks


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Get a GTR and tune it how you want it.....will be cheaper and better then the Spec-V,maybe not as exclusive....but if you want something exlusive....buy a GT1 GTR:chuckle:


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Mod existing car.
- Change seats to lighter aftermarket.
- Nice titanium exhaust system
- Lighter aftermarket wheels

This will see the similar weight loss without even getting into carbon fibre panels or removing spare wheel, stereo, sound deadening etc.

A few turbo upgrades around from various vendors if you ever hit the stocker's limit.

All of those changes should be significantly cheaper than buying a spec V, especially considering any possible depreciation on your current GTR.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

The Spec-V may be lighter to start with but it's double the price of a vanilla GTR. Your'e paying for the exclusivity with the spec-V, and so is everyone else who buys it :chuckle: Start with a stock GTR and build it to how you want it, true exclusivity at half the cost, and lighter.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Buy a Spec-V because your wallet will be a lot lighter afterwards, allowing you to accelerate and stop faster.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think that you may get some peformance benefits from swapping standards body parts to carbon aftermarket ones . . . but for what purpose??? Do you go to a race track and can drive so well that your carbon lighter GTR will be faster then other peeps racing standard GTRs?

If you just want exclusivity and your own passion of a car that will defo be unique with many carbon parts, then do what ever pleases yourself. But you won't go the 100% efficent way, by replacing random carbon body parts only.

For exemple is the R35 GTR interior too heavy with all the leather, airbacs, MFD, electric seats , ex . . . . before even thinking about a bloody expensive carbon roof swap, you should get ride of your interior in a sense Ferrari does it with their race spec versions. (or take a look at the Porsche GT3 RS interior)

If I were you I would go to a company that does interior trims and has experiences with racing interiors (cages, carbon panels and consoles, as well as none-burnable light alcantara imitation leathers , wich are a true benefit as you won't get any reflection in the windows. Something like that would really set off you car and everytime you step inside you know its bloody awsome unique and there aren't two R35 interiors like that. . . .after that any further carbon swap as bonnet, trunk, ex . . . is a real benefit as you got ride of the difficult stuff first off.

Here is some exemple:


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Definately mod a std GTR, no one would know you have a v spec unless you had a big sticker on the side saying, 'It's a V spec and yes it did cost twice as much'.

Make a std one unique with the 60k (and the std one has isofix points for the child seat, lol).

I looked at the GT3 RS interior on Sunday....plastic horribleness


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> I think that you may get some peformance benefits from swapping standards body parts to carbon aftermarket ones . . . but for what purpose??? Do you go to a race track and can drive so well that your carbon lighter GTR will be faster then other peeps racing standard GTRs?
> 
> If you just want exclusivity and your own passion of a car that will defo be unique with many carbon parts, then do what ever pleases yourself. But you won't go the 100% efficent way, by replacing random carbon body parts only.
> 
> ...


Thanks but I am not looking to remove the interior (I want to keep most of interior stock as possible) but want car to be lighter. Most people are going for big power first. I want to go for lightness first hence the thought about carbon fibre. Looking for the uniqueness as you pointed out..


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I changed the seats to Cobra Imola Carbon and the exhaust to GTC titanium and Ive saved 100kgs in weight for £4500.00, yes you can really feel the difference.

You could take that even further by changing body panels to carbon although I dont know if that would net a worthwhile weight saving as the GTR is already made from light weight materials.

When it comes to power, a Cobb Access port is all you really need although with 10k and some help from severn valley Motorsport and GTC you could get 722BHP/610Lbft, like me 

The V spec is a marketing ploy, Happy Tuning! :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

The best bit of the Spec V is the exhaust system, it's an absolute work of art. It's just a shame you can't see it and a good looking exhaust system is not what you'd base your judgement on normally. All other parts that set it apart from the "standard" GTR have been done as good as, if not better and cheaper by others. Why would you buy one?

I could understand if it had been given a significant power hike over the regular model but a small green button on the steering wheel wouldn't be enough for me. From what I understand, the suspension is what makes it superior but I'm sure some aftermarket parts could equal the Spec V's components.

Just to add, no I couldn't afford one! If I could I would keep my UK spec car and buy a JDM spec and heavily mod it. Best of both worlds then.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

GTRSTAR said:


> I changed the seats to Cobra Imola Carbon and the exhaust to GTC titanium and Ive saved 100kgs in weight for £4500.00, yes you can really feel the difference.
> 
> You could take that even further by changing body panels to carbon although I dont know if that would net a worthwhile weight saving as the GTR is already made from light weight materials.
> 
> ...


100kg....... :chuckle:

So you ordered the seats and exhaust in "Helium" low gravity version....

Stock seats are about 28 kilos each....yours are roughly 12 kilos each(if they are very very very light)...so you got 32 kilos saved on the seats,roughly 20 kilo´s on the exhaust.....for me this ads up to about 52kilos saving:chuckle:

What have you done to the engine to get 722hp out of it...


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

There was a white Spec-V at the Nissan showroom this weekend in Germany, it was right next to a black, black edition and IMHO, the black car looked nicer externally. 

I don't like the wheels, they look after market, in a 200SX way, the brakes were different as was the lower front valance, but other than that, I couldn't tell, other than the badge of course.

The interior was very nice, the carbon detailing was stunning, the seats just fantastic and being 6'6" made me feel so much more comfortable.

The biggest difference for me, was the loss of the suspension setting switch that was now used for boost control. I am sure the guy said it would hold higher boost for 80 seconds by pushing the existing switch currently used for cruise control.

After leaving the Nissan showroom we spoke to a guy from Digi-Tec who build the ring racer GT-R who told us that they have a tuned car that is quicker than the Spec-V in many ways, he words, "Its all about marketing, tune your own". 

I think money no object, yes I would love a Spec-V, however I am lucky enough to have what I have and I am going to enjoy it, so Cobb and Miltek for now for me.

Cheers


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> What have you done to the engine to get 722hp out of it...


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/134623-fastest-gtr-uk.html


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> 100kg....... :chuckle:
> 
> So you ordered the seats and exhaust in "Helium" low gravity version....
> 
> ...


where did you get your weights from, nissan?!! 

we weighed the seats and they were at least 36kg each, minus 8 kgs for my seats which are the Technology version then 40kg saving in the GTC Titan exhaust! 

do the maths Mine Himmler.. 

PS. rather than guessing weights do you mind answering my question in the suspension section on ultimate handling? (thumbsup)


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> I changed the seats to Cobra Imola Carbon and the exhaust to GTC titanium and Ive saved 100kgs in weight for £4500.00, yes you can really feel the difference.
> 
> You could take that even further by changing body panels to carbon although I dont know if that would net a worthwhile weight saving as the GTR is already made from light weight materials.
> 
> ...


Excellent, you've finally answered my question on price


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Excellent, you've finally answered my question on price


you only had to ask! so now that youve got all the answers, what are you going to do? :blahblah:


----------



## Oc34n (Feb 22, 2010)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Buy a Spec-V because your wallet will be a lot lighter afterwards, allowing you to accelerate and stop faster.



lmao:flame:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> you only had to ask! so now that youve got all the answers, what are you going to do? :blahblah:


Ta

I'd like to spend some money on my car and useful to know what you can get for what


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Ta
> 
> I'd like to spend some money on my car and useful to know what you can get for what


You know I've offered for you to spend money on my car Ed....

I reckon almost as enjoyable, and completely warranty friendly! :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

It;s a NO brianer for me ! JDM car already started tuning it and it will be / is faster than the Spec V !!!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

To be honest I had forgotton all about the Spec V :wavey:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

stealth said:


> To be honest I had forgotton all about the Spec V :wavey:


Pretty much like the rest of the world!

Without a released ring time significantly less than a standard GTR, the Spec V is just an oddity and an expensive collector's item.


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

It's a pretty easy question.
Hmmm........
Buy a GTR with 1000HP or a spec V?
Hmmmm......
The company is called Switzer Performance.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

dukes said:


> It's a pretty easy question.
> Hmmm........
> Buy a GTR with 1000HP or a spec V?
> Hmmmm......
> The company is called Switzer Performance.


lol my sentiments exactly!

Severn Valley Motorsport is a bit closer to home though :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

But a spec V would be pretty cool, at the right price


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> then 40kg saving in the GTC Titan exhaust!



Sorry to be pedantic, but GTCs website says the exhaust saves 10kg and Y-pipe 4kg, so thats 14kg in total for the exhaust, not 40kg....

GTC Tuning Parts for Nissan R35 GT-R: Carbon

Nevertheless, the point is well-made that the Spec-V saves 60kg for about £60k and it's easy to exceed that for 1/10th of the price............


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> But a spec V would be pretty cool, at the right price


80k?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> 80k?


75 for a very unique car........ well at 09 prices anyway, lol


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> lol my sentiments exactly!
> 
> Severn Valley Motorsport is a bit closer to home though :thumbsup:


I chose Total Car Concept for No.1 tuner when I decide to tune it.:chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

definitely mod because the R1K packet + GT-R premium is cheaper than Spec V.


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

enshiu said:


> definetly mod because the R1K packet + GT-R premium is cheaper than spec V.


YES IT IS:chuckle:
To be honest I think Nissan totally failed when thinking of the price of the Spec V!We should:runaway: from the Spec V


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

even after market brakes are cheaper and better than spec V


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

enshiu said:


> even after market brakes are cheaper and better than spec V


A used R35 GTR is now almost the same price as the SpecV brakes......


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Guy said:


> A used R35 GTR is now almost the same price as the SpecV brakes......


yes, and the spec V is a museum collection piece and not a track car for that price.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I suspect soon that the question may not be and "either/or" but more an "either/or/or"


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I love the Spec V and have the exhaust and wheels on my car, it's very pricey and i couldn't justify the price difference over what I have now.

Can't see the point in replacing panels myself but each to their own, can't help but think it will look a bit max power


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Stock car with a few grand spent on it is a much more complete machine i bet than the Spec V or whatever Evo version that Nissan are just about to announce.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Stock car with a few grand spent on it is a much more complete machine i bet than the Spec V or whatever Evo version that Nissan are just about to announce.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Of course that all depends on what various options are priced at 
But, the Egoist and Spec-V are more about limited edition and collector/rarity value both for those that want to own something unique today or to have for the future. For example the V-Spec Nur II, the LM R33, Z Tune, and so on


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> I love the Spec V and have the exhaust and wheels on my car, it's very pricey and i couldn't justify the price difference over what I have now.
> 
> Can't see the point in replacing panels myself but each to their own, can't help but think it will look a bit max power


did someone mention max power?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

SVM said:


> did someone mention max power?


:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> Get a GTR and tune it how you want it.....will be cheaper and better then the Spec-V,maybe not as exclusive....but if you want something exlusive....buy a GT1 GTR:chuckle:


+1 (00000000000000000000000000000)


----------



## minerva (Jul 13, 2010)

I have seen the AMS build of the world series car. They had a post demonstrating the weight of the car before the strip started. There was no post with weight afterwards, though. Does anyone have any info about it?


No link to it as I do not have enough posts....


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't see the point in making weight savings prior to power. How much weight can you really do without. Do you hear athletic coaches saying to sprinters. Ok mate, we need you to go fast but can you drop 10 kilos, you will go faster. Instead, you would say "see those legs, lift heavier and faster and be more explosive". I don't care what you weigh as your going to smash it on the track regardless - what a great analogy. However, you will will wear a spandex outfit but purely for aero dynamics.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

get a standard gtr put spec-v or similar turbos in it with a built engine components to compliment it including hks intercoolers. reduce weight with functional components like exhaust, sus, brakes etc. carbon trunk, hood and roof. doors are not exactly safe and you won't have a cage to protect you... but they are great for show if you get the mines ones. have you seen any tuv approved or crash tested carbon doors? that might splinter and go directly into the driver, and provides no protection if directly hit.... iirc zonda use a mix of titanium mesh so they don't splinter. real motorsports use a layer of honeycomb material (like kevalar) in between the dry carbon for strength.

add child seats in back.


----------

